# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.72, more new models released.

## mohamed73

TAG Manager 1.72
---------------------------
- New method of resurrectors grouping is added. 
  Setting ISP Resurrectors shows only the ISP available DLLs; Setting  ISP Resurrectors shows only the packages (PKG files); setting JTAG  Resurrectors shows only the JTAG available DLLs 
  Setting ALL Resurrectors shows all available DLLs same as is done in JTAG Manager 1.71 and lower.
- Fixed bug for correct setting of the recommended SD/MMC VCCIO voltage  for ISP DLLs: when model is selected, the JTAG Manager adjusts the  frequency, voltage and other settings to match (if possible) those  values, which are hardcoded into resurrector DLL. 
New ISP DLL-s:
-Asus ZenFone2 (ZE551ML), 
-Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-U01), 
-Nokia lumia 530, 
-Samsung G361H, 
-I9300, 
-I9300I, 
-I9301I

----------

